# Towing While in "P"



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

My car (automatic) was almost towed (boo, hoo, hoo, pity me...). Anyway...the *ock *ucker had the chains hooked up to the tow hooks on the back of my car when I arrived at the scene.  So to make a long story short, I asked him: "I have a question for you. How did you plan on towing my car (onto a flat bed) while it was in"P?" The mofo said "Not a problem, we do it all the time." 

Wouldn't this break the parking pawl? Well in retrospect I guess not because he's a "professional" towing operator but still towing a car while in "P" seems awfully brutal to me. What do y'all think?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no you're right, the car should be towed in neutral with the driving wheels off the ground


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Some stolen and stripped caddy that ended up in my apt parking lot got dragged up onto the towtruck, and I mean dragged since it had no wheels, he just pulled it up sliding on the underbody.


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

Never underestimate the stupidity of people, even if it's their job.  Even if he was correct, you should still have the right to ask him to tow it in neutral with the drive wheels off the ground. It's your car!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well it was illegally parked so that's why it was about to be dragged in "P" onto his flat bed truck. I just happened to walk out and catch him before he did it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

if your illegally parked what did you expect. It isnt his job to put it in nuetral, its yours to not park it in a tow zone. I'm not bieng a dick, but its just the guys job.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *if your illegally parked what did you expect. *


The purpose of the post wasn't to debate/whine about my parking decisions, I just wanted to know how it's possible to tow a car in "P" without damage.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

city of chicago does it all the time...tows in park...unless you need the tow...but if you are park in a wrong spot..they will drag it on the flat bed or just use a wrecker and crack your front spoiler and say they found it like that when they towed it...happed to a friend..thats why i dont do it..


----------

